# Was this Twin flex a score?



## hzqw2l (Aug 21, 2020)

Saw it...didn't bid.  Sold for 1300 plus fees.








						Firestone Fleetwood Bicycle with Spring Seat - Aug 21, 2020 | Schultz Auctioneers in NY
					

Firestone Fleetwood Bicycle with Spring Seat and Spring Suspension, Approx. 26" Bike. on Aug 21, 2020




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## bike (Aug 21, 2020)

$$?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2020)

I thought that auction was this weekend.  Both bikes I like went WAY TOO HIGH!  That bike went for more than $1600 after fees and tax.


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah.  1300 plus 23%.

The colson tandem sold for same money.  At least it was original paint and complete.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 21, 2020)

If you won it at the next bid of $1,400 you are in it at over $1,700 plus tax.  Missing a $400+ chain guard, the left side tank is pretty moshed in; unknown if the tank is solid or fragile.  Then review past sales of what complete original paint examples have sold for on this forum.  

The OG paint Colson tandem seems like it was a better deal if that is something you want to own.  That bike is cherry-o!  Congratulations to the buyer, a two seat dream ride!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 21, 2020)

Is that an off road skid-plate on it? Goes along with the dual suspension I guess.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> If you won it at the next bid of $1,400 you are in it at over $1,700 plus tax.  Missing a $400+ chain guard, the left side tank is pretty moshed in; unknown if the tank is solid or fragile.  Then review past sales of what complete original paint examples have sold for on this forum.
> 
> The OG paint Colson tandem seems like it was a better deal if that is something you want to own.  That bike is cherry-o!  Congratulations to the buyer, a two seat dream ride!



It looks like there was a lot of repainting on the tandem.


----------



## biker (Aug 21, 2020)

Other side pics.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 24, 2020)

Did anyone here get the rear steer?
I bid on both, but it got out of hand.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> It looks like there was a lot of repainting on the tandem.



From the pictures I saw, I am not seeing it.  Looks cherry-o like the one that Bob Snyder sold at Portland, just in need of a detailing.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 24, 2020)

I saw it in person.........it was in fact cherry...the twin flex was just hammered.....poor thing.


----------

